# R35 outline



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

Does anyone have a decent outline/line art of the rear of a R35 GTR?

Looking to do some vinyl cutting for stuff on my wall, etc

Cheers


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

Mookistar said:


>


I have this one already. Looking for alternatives  I have google image search also Mookie


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what more do you need?


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> what more do you need?


Different options/angles?


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

PM me your email, i will send you the eps file.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

4SRC said:


> PM me your email, i will send you the eps file.


do you have a CAD file, .dwg or anything compatible?


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

simGTR said:


> do you have a CAD file, .dwg or anything compatible?


Sorry buddy, i dont have the CAD file, i only have the AI file, which is only for the graphic only. Someone here has 2017 model CAD file.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Not sure if any of these are any good to you?

You can use Inkscape to convert to vector files very easily


----------

